# Warrior Graveyard



## AWP (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a series of the same name on Nat Geo. I won't post the links from Youtube or the NatGeo website, and there's no need to, but it is fantastic. If you're into history and forensic archaeology this one's right up your alley. I just finished the one on the Crusades and have started Navy of the Damned about British sailors. The re-enactments can be a little cheesy, but they serve their purpose.

Great shows, great series, well worth your time.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2012)

Dude, you really need to leave that god forsaken place and come back home.  How long you been there this trip?


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2012)

lindy said:


> Dude, you really need to leave that god forsaken place and come back home. How long you been there this trip?


 
Total? Year 6 ends May 5.
This trip? 4 years as of May 5.
Since my last vacation? mid-Dec.

:) What's that have to do with TV?


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2012)

You go home now! You no mo buffet! You not come back!


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 26, 2012)

Just watched the Crusades and Samurai Graveyard episodes of this program.  I have to say, I'm not a huge medical science buff but this is one "crime scene" show that I would recommend.  It has a good balance of Historical waxing and Forensic Science, even with the "acting".  I have the Navy episode set for record and look forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 26, 2012)

I watched Navy of the Damned and the Crusades.  Really interesting.  Haven't watched the Samurai episode yet.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll have to look for them.  I wonder if they are on Netflix...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 28, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I'll have to look for them. I wonder if they are on Netflix...


 
Um, you can watch them on Youtube for free.  Just google Warrior Graveyard.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 28, 2012)

Sweet!  Thanks Gypsy.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 29, 2012)

You're welcome...but FF had mentioned it in his original post.


----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2012)

Rack, turn in your Geek Card.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 29, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Rack, turn in your Geek Card.


 
Gladly. ;)  Using my geekiness is tiring and I'd rather just let others do the work for me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Gladly. ;) Using my geekiness is tiring and I'd rather just let others do the work for me.


What, a air Geek card up for grabs?

RF 1


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What, a air Geek card up for grabs?
> 
> RF 1


 
To the highest bidder!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 20, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> To the highest bidder!


Ten Quatloons


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Ten Quatloons


 
No bidding until after you kill the Gorn.


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> To the highest bidder!


 
FAIL

I'm pulling it because a real geek would either roll a 20-sided die or write a script to randomly pull a person's name or number to award the card to.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> FAIL
> 
> I'm pulling it because a real geek would either roll a 20-sided die or write a script to randomly pull a person's name or number to award the card to.


 
Can I use the Magic Eight Ball?

http://www.ask8ball.net/


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Can I use the Magic Eight Ball?
> 
> http://www.ask8ball.net/


 
Signs point to "No."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 20, 2012)

x SF med said:


> No bidding until after you kill the Gorn.


 
This thing on my neck is killing me, Capt. Kirk warned me about stuff like this:sick:.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 20, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> FAIL
> 
> I'm pulling it because a real geek would either roll a 20-sided die or write a script to randomly pull a person's name or number to award the card to.


 
http://www.m8ball.com/index.php?answer=5185471


RackMaster said:


> Can I use the Magic Eight Ball?


 
Those things are pretty damn accurate if you ask me.


----------



## CDG (Apr 20, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Those things are pretty damn accurate if you ask me.


 
I'd say so......
http://www.m8ball.com/index.php?answer=5185597


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 20, 2012)

CDG said:


> I'd say so......
> http://www.m8ball.com/index.php?answer=5185597


 
lol






I've got one more week of classes and exams, and then that case study is my #1 priority.


----------

